# Can't access Display Properties



## magrath1 (Apr 18, 2001)

Hi All,

I have Windows 95 machine which will not bring up the Display properties. The display is stuck at 640x480 and 16 colours and there is no way I can change it.

I have attempted to update the display driver (S3 Vision 968 PCI) using the Device Manager with no result. Even changing it to the standard VGA display using this method doesn't help.

Worst of all, I can't even bring up the Display Properties in Safe Mode!

When I Double-Click on the Display icon under the control panel, the wait cursor pops up for a second or two and then nothing. The machine dosent lock up or anything, it just doesn't do what it is supposed to. Am I looking at a possible error in the Control Panel Applet?

BTW. Thanks to all who responded to my little problem with a mouse a couple of weeks ago.

2
M


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Try this 
Nothing Happens When You Open Display Properties

The information in this article applies to:

Microsoft Windows 95

SYMPTOMS

When you right-click the desktop and then click Properties, or double-click Display in
Control Panel, nothing may happen.

CAUSE

This behavior can occur if the Deskcp16.dll or Desk.cpl file is missing, damaged, or is the
wrong version.

RESOLUTION

To resolve this issue, extract a new copy of the Deskcp16.dll or Desk.cpl file from your
original Windows 95 disks or CD-ROM to the Windows\System folder.

For information about how to extract original compressed Windows files, please see the
following article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base:

Q129605 How to Extract Original Compressed Windows Files 
here


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

The control panel icon extract sounds like a good idea. If that does not work, have you tried booting into SafeMode, removing the video card in DeviceManager, rebooting and letting W95 redetect and reinstall the card?

[Edited by Bryan on 05-02-2001 at 09:17 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

BTW, in case you need this, the extract command from a DOS prompt in Windows would be

extract /a d:\win95\win95_02.cab desk.cpl /L c:\windows\system 

extract /a d:\win95\win95_02.cab deskcp16.dll /L c:\windows\system 

If it won't let you replace those files while Windows is running. Change the last part of the extract to a:\

Extract them to a diskette, boot to a MS Dos prompt and rename the current ones in c:\windows\system to .old and copy the new ones from diskette to c:\windows\system

ren c:\windows\system\deskcp16.dll deskcp16.old
ren c:\windows\system\desk.cpl desk.old
copy a:\deskcp16.dll c:\windows\system
copy a:\desk.cpl c:\windows\system
win


----------



## magrath1 (Apr 18, 2001)

Thanx Brian(s). I'll try the extract procedure.

I have already tried removing the display driver and having Windows re-detect and re-install it...no result.


----------



## magrath1 (Apr 18, 2001)

Well,

I finally got around to re-extracting and copying over the display settings control panel applet and guess what?

Nothing! The file specs on the extracted files were identical to the existing files. I even tried copying the suggested files off another machine which is working properly but alas, the display settings dialogue remains an elusive creature.

Could this be hardware related?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

The file specs will be the same. You won't be able to tell if the .cpl or .dll files are corrupted by looking at their properties/size in most cases.

Try doing a search for Desk.cpl to be sure you don't have multiples of that file. Assuming only one is found, double left click on it. Does it do the same thing?

Also, search for multiples of Desk16cp.dll

Other than that, my next guess would be you may have the wrong driver loaded for the card.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-09-2001 at 05:06 AM]


----------



## tshevock (Jun 2, 2001)

I am having the same problem on Win ME. When the display properties are selected the wait icon appears for several seconds then goes away without ever displaying the properties dialog. Upon system shutdown there is a dde server error which occurs (but only when I have tried to access the display properties, so they are related). I have replaced desk.cpl and desk16cp.dll to no avail.

Any further suggestions?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Try this Microsoft article, it's for win98 and win98se but may apply to me. Warning it involves editting the registry. Make a back up first for safety.


----------



## tshevock (Jun 2, 2001)

thanks for your quick response. deleting the key that was outlined in the article did the trick. Thanks alot.
Tom


----------

